# Cannot Find Weapons!!!!



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Possibly should go in the joke forum, but it also comes under current affairs. You'll pi$$ yourself laughing. Look carefully though ;D  ;D

http://www.coxar.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

LOL ;D


----------

